# Need Help with Diagnosis for a Cast Issue Following a Fracture



## elizabeth24 (Oct 19, 2016)

I am uncertain how to assign a diagnosis code for an encounter where the patient presents to the ER for swelling and pain following placement of a cast for a fracture. They removed the cast. Would it be encounter for fitting and adjustment of other devices, a mechanical complication or the fracture code with seventh character "d"?

Any help is greatly appreciated!!


----------



## mitchellde (Oct 19, 2016)

Justbthe fx code with a 7thncharacter indicating subsequent.  There is no mechanical complication and you do not use aftercare Z codes formnjury aftercare.


----------



## elizabeth24 (Oct 19, 2016)

Thanks so much! I wasn't sure since it was a cast that was too tight and had to be removed, but I was leaning towards the fracture code with subsequent encounter.


----------



## Rajesh1 (Oct 20, 2016)

*good answer*

great postttt


----------

